# Review: Nitecore NU32



## ro.ma. (Feb 18, 2019)

*NITECORE NU32*
*HEADLAMP *

The Nitecore NU32 was sent to me directly by Nitecore for the review.
For product description: https://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/nu32
For purchase: https://www.nitecorestore.com/NITECORE-NU32-550-Lumen-LED-Rechargeable-H...











The *Nitecore NU32* is a headlamp of the NU series, it is light and with a good light output. It has double white/red light output, 4 light levels and 2 special modes.
The primary LED is a CREE XP-G3 S3 capable of delivering up to 550 lumens. It has 2 auxiliary LEDs with color rendering index (CRI) ≥90 with 19 lumens output. It is also equipped with 2 switches to facilitate the operations of use and the integrated recharge via Micro-USB port. The integrated 1800 mAh battery allows good autonomy. It is suitable for countless uses including walking, camping, climbing, caving, etc.


*Main features:*

• High performance rechargeable headlamp
• It emits white light and red light
• Equipped with CREE XP-G3 S3 LEDs with white light from 550 lumens for a distance of up to 125 meters
• Max power in candles of 3900
• Equipped with two CRI ≥90 white warm auxiliary LEDs with a power of 19 lumens
• Red light auxiliary lighting
• Precision Digital Optics Technology (PDOT) system for a parabolic dish with excellent performance
• Built-in 1800mAh rechargeable Li-ion battery
• Integrated charging system via USB plug
• Dual power and selection button to facilitate one-handed operation
• 4 brightness levels and 2 special modes available
• Integrated potentiometer to indicate the remaining battery power (Utility Model Patent, NO ZL201220057767.4)
• Lighting beam with 60 ° radius and user adjustable inclination
• ABS body, compact and light
• Waterproofing as per IP67 standard, submersible up to 1m depth
• Resists impacts and falls up to 1m. of height

Dimensions and weight:
- Measurements: 6.3cm (Length) - 4.3cm (Width) - 3.1cm (Thickness with front support)
- Weight: 99.5g. (battery included)







*The packaging:*


Nitecore NU32 is sold in the classic yellow / black cardboard package.
On the four sides of the package are highlighted all the main features that distinguish the Nitecore NU32. Anteriorly Nitecore NU32 shines through, the 550 lumens reached peak and the integrated 1800mAh battery are highlighted.
Later on, other characteristics of the small Nitecore NU32 are indicated as well as laterally.

















*Inside the box we find:*

Nitecore NU32
Elastic headband
Micro-USB charging cable
Multilingual manual
Warranty








The *NU32 Nitecore* in hand and close to other objects.













*The Manual:*








The *Nitecore NU32* is IP67 certified and is made of *ABS*, a tough, impact-resistant plastic material.
It is not heavy and is wearable without any difficulty through its elastic band. It has compact dimensions and is equipped with two rubber buttons to manage the 5 LEDs it is equipped with. Above the main LED the Nitecore inscription is in relief.



















*Types of Lighting:*







At the center of the Nitecore NU32 we have the main white depth LED. This LED is a *CREE XP-G3 S3*
with a lighting angle of 100 ° and a peak power (Turbo) of 550 lumens. With this LED we have 4 brightness levels and two special modes. It can be activated by pressing the ON / OFF switch located on the right above the NITECORE writing. With this brightness it is possible to theoretically reach 125 meters of beam.













In the upper part, the two auxiliary *red LEDs*, with 9 lumens, can be operated using the left button with the word "R". This light effectively protects the night vision by being ideal for wildlife observation, for emergencies and for night photography.













At the bottom we have the two auxiliary white light LEDs (*CRI ≥90*), from 19 Lumens, which can be operated using the right ON / OFF button. These high CRI LEDs have a high color rendering to faithfully reproduce the original colors and to keep eye strain to a minimum.












*On the back* of the Nitecore NU32 is printed the model of the flashlight with the certifications and the type of rechargeable battery (Rechargeable Li-ion 3.7V 1800mAh).
This lithium ion battery has a maximum battery life of 330 hours (UltraLow).








The "NITECORE" logo is shown at the back of the headband support.








The Nitecore NU32 allows an *angle of inclination of 60°* ensuring that there is no blind spot in the vision. 













The headband, present in the package, is elastic and of good quality and allows a good portability. It has high edges and is wearable safely adjusting it properly.



















*Operation and User Interface:*








The *"POWER"* button controls the white light, the *"R"* button controls only the red light.







*White Light Illumination*
With the light turned off, press the Power Button to turn the white light on.
1. Within an interval of 3 seconds when the light is on, pressing the Power Button repeatedly to cycle through ULTRALOW-MID-HIGH-Standby.
2. Pressing the Power Button when no action is taken after 3 seconds will turn the light off.

*Access to TURBO*
With the light turned on, press and hold the Power Button for 1 second to enter TURBO mode (550 lumens).
Note: NU32’s TURBO output diminishes after 30 seconds to prevent overheating.

*White Auxiliary LEDs*
With the light turned off, press and hold the Power Button for 1 second to activate the 2 onboard white auxiliary LEDs for flood illumination. Press the Power Button again to turn the white auxiliary LEDs off.

*Red Auxiliary LEDs*
With the light turned off, press the R Button to turn the red auxiliary LEDs on. Press the R Button repeatedly
within an interval of 3 seconds to cycle through RED – FLASHING RED - Standby. Pressing the R Button when no action is taken after 3 seconds will turn the red auxiliary LEDs off.

*Special Modes (SOS / Beacon)*
With the light turned off, press and hold the Power Button for 3 seconds to enter SOS. Press the Power Button again within 3 seconds and switch to BEACON Mode. To exit special mode, press the Power Button when NU32
is in BEACON Mode, or press the Power Button when no action is taken after 3 seconds.

*Lockout/Unlock*
With the light turned off, press and hold both the Power Button and the R Button simultaneously until the builtin red indicator flashes once to enter lockout mode. All LEDs will be rendered inoperative in lockout mode. To
unlock, press and hold both buttons until the red indicator flashes once again.

*Charging Function*
The Nitecore NU32 has a built-in 1800 mAh battery. This battery can be recharged via the Micro-USB socket that the NU32 is equipped with. This socket is protected by a rubber flap; care must be taken when closing it to make it adhere perfectly. Fully
charging the product takes approximately 3.5 hours. When fully charged, the standby time is approx. 12 months.














*Charging Indicator:* When the product is connected to a power supply, the built-in red power indicator will be lit to indicate charging in progress. It will turn green when charging completes.














*Power Indicator*
With the light turned off, press and hold the R Button for 1 second to activate the built-in red power indicator.
The power indicator will flash to indicate the remaining power of the batteries:
1. Flashing three times indicates that the power is above 50%;
2. Flashing twice indicates that the power is below 50%;
3. Flashing once indicates that the power is below 10%.
Note: The product needs to be recharged when the output appears to be dim or the product becomes
unresponsive due to low power.










*Beam, Runtime and VIDEO.*


The Nitecore NU32 *beam* of the main LED has a hue that tends to yellow / green in the central part (spot) with a good shot especially in turbo at 550 lumens. The light, thanks also to the possibility of inclination up to 60°, totally covers the walk. Excellent tone of the two 19 lumens CRI90 auxiliary LEDs.


















The *runtime* test was performed in Turbo mode (550 lm) in a closed environment and without forced ventilation with the internal 1800 mAh Li-ion battery of the Nitecore NU32. The battery has been fully charged._

I would like to point out that the values expressed by the graphs should be taken, above all, as a reference because they are made with different environmental means and conditions from those used in the laboratory._







Let's see the first 5 minutes:








--------------------------------------------------------------------------


















VIDEO.








* CONSIDERATIONS:*







The *Nitecore NU32* is a small, light-weight frontal flashlight suitable for many uses including map reading, rock climbing, walking, camping, caving, etc. The Nitecore NU32 has a full complement of LEDs considering that in addition to the main 550 lumen led also has two red LEDs and two LEDs with light CRI ≥90. It is worn well on the head and not heavy. It is rechargeable via its Micro-USB port and has an integrated 1800 mAh battery that allows him good autonomy. Also excellent ergonomics of the NU32 equipped with two buttons to easily manage the interface of use and indicator of remaining charge. The Nitecore NU32 is IP67 certified for complete dust protection and protection against temporary immersion in water.
Thank you for reading the review.


----------

